# Your Favorite "45s" From Your Favorite Operas



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Imagining you could take a 2 to 4 minute excerpt from your favorite operas. It would have to fit on a 45 record and be somewhat self-contained in that format.

It can be operatic religious works. It would help if you could find a link and the minute mark online.

Mine is:

Minute mark: 38:54 - 41:40 Scene ii (Nos. 20 - 21) / Symphony (Andante allegro) & Already see the daughters of the land


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Skołuba's aria from The Haunted Manor (Straszny Dwór) by Stanisław Moniuszko.

*Skołuba*
Ten zegar stary gdyby świat,
Kuranty ciął jak z nut.
Zepsuty wszakże od stu lat,
Nakręcać próżny trud.
Lecz jeśli niespodzianie
Ktoś obcy tutaj stanie,
Pan zegar, gdy zapieje kur
Dmie w rząd przedętych rur.
Dziś zbudzi cię
Koncercik taki.
Boisz się?

*Maciej*
Nie.

*Skołuba*
Zażyj tabaki.
Te wielkie malowidła dwa,
Na względzie wasze miej.
Miecznika pra-prababka ta,
Ta pra-prababką tej.
Przy obcych w nocnej dobie,
Te pra-prababki obie
Wyłażą z ram, gdy pieje kur
I nuż w zacięty spór.
Niejednym się
Dały we znaki.
Strach waści?

*Maciej*
Nie!...

*Skołuba*
Zażyj tabaki!...


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto (Jun 6, 2016)

Bellini's _ "Suoni la Tromba intrepido..",_ I Puritani.


----------

